# Say yes, or say no. Guy brings donuts into the office. Do you eat one or do you pass?



## Lovetogetjacked (Feb 3, 2017)

You are at work and someone brings donuts in. Earlier in the morning you had a nice workout and got your lifts in. Do you eat one or do you pass on it? If you do eat one, which one do you choose?

Cinnamon Twist, glazed, or a long John?

I went with the twist and a glazed. Passed on the long john.


----------



## Intense (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm the guy that usually brings donuts and doesn't eat any of them..

I regularly hold meetings and have done a few social experiments.

What I have concluded is Donuts and coffee really do get more employee participation. They both increase dopamine/serotonin and get people feeling more social. 




and with that useless piece of information thrown out there. I choose long johns, because I have a long john nomsayian?


----------



## cricketnoise (Feb 5, 2017)

Ahhhhh, I say eat em all and get those gains... lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## flood (Feb 5, 2017)

I say no.
Then I eat the donut.
Then I elbow the fucker in the Chiklets...




j/k


----------



## TripleOvertime (Feb 5, 2017)

If its an avery once in a while Thing like once a month then hell yes.  I fawking love donuts.


----------



## Dannie (Feb 6, 2017)

I get given cakes, muffins etc. on the daaaaillly. 
If it's low carb day then I pass, stick to my broccoli. If it's high carb day (workout day) then I smash everything and ask for more.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 20, 2017)

lovetogetjacked said:


> you are at work and someone brings donuts in. Earlier in the morning you had a nice workout and got your lifts in. Do you eat one or do you pass on it? If you do eat one, which one do you choose?
> 
> Cinnamon twist, glazed, or a long john?
> 
> I went with the twist and a glazed. Passed on the long john.



lol


----------



## RodneyClark (Jun 7, 2017)

I'm a sucker for a Donut, hell anything really.


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 13, 2017)

Mostly I prefer to eat.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 19, 2017)

I can't wait to eat!


----------



## Push50 (Nov 20, 2017)

Im not in the office enough to know if someone brings donuts!!


----------



## CRAZY DOSER (Nov 20, 2017)

This is brutal question ! Cinnamon Twist, glazed, or a long John ? What exactly ? Take all !!!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 15, 2018)

flood said:


> I say no.
> Then I eat the donut.
> Then I elbow the fucker in the Chiklets...
> 
> ...


----------

